# LP range burns too hot



## guyod (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey guys

I  have whirlpool gas range that was brand new and never hooked up when i bought my house a little over a year ago. i hooked it up to a propane tank and the flame does not get lower than medium. I never really used it but now that my new kitchen is done im starting to.  Every time i need to simmer something i burn my food...  

Is this something that can be adjusted or was it not converted from natural gas propertly or not at all?   
I would think if it was not converted the flame would be a foot high but medium to high seem at a proper level


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi,



> I have whirlpool gas range



Model#?



> that was brand new and never hooked up when i bought my house a little over a year ago. i hooked it up to a propane tank and the flame does not get lower than medium.



Was the range converted to LP gas?



> Is this something that can be adjusted or was it not converted from natural gas propertly or not at all?



Not being converted YOU would have to tell us that....something to adjust is possible....depending on the model#.

jeff.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello Guyod:
It is possible you need your regulator adjusted. I strongly recommend calling the L P gas technician for this. That stuff is far too dangerous to toy around with.
Glenn


----------



## guyod (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello 

I found the manual and it said that you can adjust how low the flame gets by pulling off the knob and turning the screw inside the stem. adjusting each burner individually.

after getting a flashlight and squinting just right i was able to see the screw. Now i need to find a screw driver that will get in there. i need something as small as a jewelers screw driver but i dont think they will be long enough. hmmm. i think this calls for a trip to the hardware store. 

Jeff the model number is VER2503357. and it was converted just not adjusted.


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 13, 2008)

> VER2503357



-Looks- more like a serial # than a model#.
Most gas range model#'s will have at least 1 G in it.



> I found the manual and it said that you can adjust how low the flame gets by pulling off the knob and turning the screw inside the stem. adjusting each burner individually



Many ( not all ) can be adjusted like that...

EG:









> i need something as small as a jewelers screw driver but i dont think they will be long enough



Have any older wire coat hangers around?....file down one end like a flat screwdriver and use to adjust.

jeff.


----------



## guyod (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks jeff 

 i wish i checked back to try the coat hanger thing. i couldnt find a screw driver to fit.  i ground down the sleeve of a jewelers screw driver  and had to angle in just barely made it. i got 3 adjusted before the tip got broken off too much. the screw turns hard. 

i dont know why something so simple has to be so diffucult. 

you were right it was the serial but the model number didnt have a g in it though

SF315PEPW1


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 13, 2008)

> SF315PEPW1



That one works 

jeff.


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 14, 2008)

Good to see you back Jeff1! 
Great advice as always


----------

